# Game 6: Hawks @ Heat (1/2 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, January 2, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3rd game in 4 nights. Good thing we got to rest up our layers last night. Hopefully UD and Battier can start getting out of their shooting slumps int his one.

Horford should be a handful, as he always is against us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kirk Hinrich will renew his acquaintances with Wade i'd assume.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty sure he's still injured. I see Teague giving us trouble, as well as Marvin Williams.

The FRS website is down. Anyone have another link? Preferably one that'll show Sun Sports.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Teague will give us trouble, yeah.

Wonder who will be active if Gladness is out? Wonder if it will matter too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No changes..


> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Even with Gladness out, Spoelstra said no Miller or Curry tonight. "Neither one of them could be cleared to play right now," Spoelstra said.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn. Wonder how far away they are.

Would be nice to have a full team healthy and available, for a change.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ask and ye shall receive 



> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> Mike Miller practiced at full speed today. Will likely make his season debut on upcoming road trip.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm glad we got the rest in the 4th quarter yesterday because I've got a feeling the Hawks are going to want to play us hard. Hopefully we're up for it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman
> Erik Spoelstra on Eddy Curry, "He is getting better and healthier. He is getting in much better condition. We're not rushing it. You can visually see his progress."


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo - that doesnt actually tell us anything about when we can expect to see him in a game...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Clip their wings.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ..


No I can't visually see his progress, please explain :sigh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Here's to 6 and 0.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> Here's to 6 and 0.












Leggo!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^He came so close to Shaun Livingston'ing his knee on that dunk.

You can see how his left foot slams down and braces his fall otherwise that knee was finished.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

-33- said:


> Leggo!


Lol, his face is a great gif for the haters.

Leggo HEAT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> No I can't visually see his progress, please explain :sigh:


Look at that pic post in the all heat thread. He looks to be in real good shape.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BOSH!

What a dunk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BOSH!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gif that one up 33 LOL BOOOOOOOOOOOOSH


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB with the J


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is an animal (dinosaur)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade to Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice D Chris.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron with his own layup line


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Lebron again. Lebron has his track shoes on tonight 

6-6 start for the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And agian, Wade to James


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron = Cyborg, I'm convinced.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good start.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Josh Smith really does think he's a guard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle, Joel!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great activity from Joel


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice hustle by Joel on the offensive boards.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JSmoove can shoot J's all day - couldnt care less


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BOSH!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice tear drop by Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zaza in for the HAwks. Gonna miss those epic Zaza/Jamaal matchups


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ

****ing Sun Sports has missed about 3 dunks


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haha, it's always funny when the other team is inbounding the ball and I see Dwyane Wade in mid-spring to intercept the inbound and then the t.v. crew changes to a shot of somebody going back up the court. I'm always thinking before and after the steal, "Steal?! Yes? Yes? YES!"


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Awful camera work I didn't even get to see the OOP.

Keep it on the game morons.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hawks go zone.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JOEL!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris wtf


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem and Battier are so bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-19 after 1

Zone kicked our ass again.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chuck Norris can't shoot the 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need to do something about this zone offense...wtf was that?

Mike Miller where art thou


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> We need to do something about this zone offense...wtf was that?
> 
> Mike Miller where art thou


Hurts playing with only 3 guys against a zone. Haslem and Battier are both scared of the basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a block by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow this offense SUCKS


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade said get that shit outta my house.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

woah battier scores a point


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier scores!

Only 2 free throw, but its a start 

nice steal by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

McGrady, Willie Green, Jannero Pargo, Vlad Radmonovic. 

Very weird off season


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333 and1!

Finally :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BAIITER 333 + 1!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier 3 and1! that's more like it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank god Battttttttttier


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offensive explosion from Shane Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh

much better ball movement against the zone


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So this is what it looks like when our PG's suck


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Logged in just to say: FINALLY SHANE.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice vision Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Norris Cole's kryptonite = 2nd night of back to backs. He's gotta get used to these.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris winnage


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem seems kinda out of sorts


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cole he fast


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ loves those corner threes. Never in doubt


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole hits his 3rd straight J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol JSmith fail


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole trey!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat piling up the turnovers this quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This zone is killing us


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Might want to rethink the LBJ/Wade not shooting 3s thing. Here's the simple answer to this zone - perimeter shooting.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh isn't a center. Bring Joel back.

Bosh at center was nice for 2 minutes but come on Spo. You push it too far all the time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant get even shots off against the zone.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Zone turns this team into retards.

Spo's not helping with this assy front court line up. Not loving Bosh at C.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, this zone is carving us up and on the other end, they're hitting their J's.

We all knew it would be Teague. Sigh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Bosh isn't a center. Bring Joel back.
> 
> Bosh at center was nice for 2 minutes but come on Spo. You push it too far all the time.


When Haslem came out, Joel shoulve been brought in.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Are you ****ing kidding me? Haslem back in at center?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is just so sick


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

what a pass by Wade to LEbron. Shame he couldnt finish it.

Wade has thrown some sick passes tonight. Think he has 8 assists already.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I knew there was no way the Hawks werent making a shot there. Of course, a three.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

sure why not


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who didnt think they were gonna make a 3?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course that goes in. They always go in against us

50-47 Miami at the half


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're the unluckiest team in the league on end of quarter shots.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade with 8 assists. Rest of team? 5.

No good.

EDIT: They just gave another to Rio, so 6.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

9 pts 8 asts 3 steals 1 block in the half for Mr. Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, did Wade really swat that ball and it turned into the perfect pass to Joe Johnson? Unbelievable luck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Lebron to Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was an awesome dish by LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God damn these hail mary makes by the Hawks


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade's jumper been off all day


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Josh Smith has to be the most incredibly frustrating player to root for.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Drive Dwyane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad Rio. Bad.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bosh never even moved on helpside on that Teague layup.

Unforced TO on the inbounds. 

Call a timeout and light a fire under their ass Spo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good decision by Bosh to drive and not settle for the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why is MArvin Williams running around the court with no one around him?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow we're playing like ass


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is UD's defense awful this season or are we putting him on guys he cant guard?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

someone wake these guys up


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Take Mario out. He's playing woeful today. The bad Rio reared its ugly head.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ 

Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah LBJ!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

RIO2LEBRON


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario2Bron reverse alley!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on. How many bail out shots will they make tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good Rio. 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUU


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick move by Joe Johnson for the and1. But where the hell was the help D?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was a foul?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD hit a J!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I swear Lebron gets hit way harder than that and gets no and 1. WTF


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier! 333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier for 33333!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BATTEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIR


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

BATTIER


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

71-67 after 3

Nice end to the quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Decent end to the quarter, relatively. We need to stop the bullshit and play in the fourth.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need more from Wade offensively, and for Bosh to open up with some J's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and more Cole Train.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh went after that rebound with no effort at all and got beat to it by Horford.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cant give up that offensive board after 24 seconds of good defense


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I know the numbers are about even, but we can't get any 50-50 rebounds. Need a real (full-sized, sorry UD) rebounder in the rotation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has taken horrible shots tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade wtf...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another horrible shot. This time by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB/UD frontcourt stinks. Get Joel in there, atleast he's a shotblocker


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Reverting to last year's shot attempts


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too many fadeaways


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, you gotta snap out of it..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

One and done with nothing but bad shots


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is this offense?

SPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I feel like turning this garbage off. I'm so sick of watching this Bosh + Haslem frontcourt that will never work. Bosh is not a center.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Cole. Horrible entry pass.

Bad TOs, bad D, no rebounding, AND Dwyane is having an ass-shot competition with himself. This is not winning basketball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo needs to be more flexible. Clearly Wade and Bosh are off tonight - therefore, we need Lebron to play majority of the 4th. 

Bend from your set rotations just a little, Erik...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hit a tough hook there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unbelievable. A lineup that features Pargo, Green, T-Mac and Radmonovic should not be giving us problems.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pargo might have sealed it with that trey


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Welp, loss #1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

15-3 run by the Hawks to start the 4th.

What. The. ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey look, the 3pt shot is killing us again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Over. I knew the bad habits we showed in the first 4-5 games would hurt us soon. Cant do this agains Indiana either.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade FINALLY drives


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We have all the tools to be winning this game by 20+ but the lineups have been a joke.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Get real guys, Miami wins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow what a catch by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BOSH


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This front court is bad though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on Boshy


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris Bosh with more timely plays.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course, the 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, WTF


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade ****ed us there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was all ball


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big LBJ and1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What the hell was that Chalmers?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Needed that bad Lebron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad miss, LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario passed up a WIDE open 3. 

Great rebound by UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade. STOP SHOOTING FADEAWAYS!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, this game is going just like those games from early last season. Now we're even missing free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Free throws. Always free throws.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

When Wade is bad he's REALLY bad


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

If only Wade didn't suck monkey ass. You could tell he wanted to shoot 3 there. This thing about Wade and James not shooting 3s is stupid. They are both 30% or better, and if you recorded only the 4th quarter i'm sure it'd be much higher.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He hasnt been 'On' yet properly this season I dont think


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

fack


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey look, another wide open 3 that goes in against us...

That was the dagger.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

TMac shuts the door. Sigh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Here's to 6 and 0.


jinx


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What an abysmal 4th quarter.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

McGrady doing what Lebron and Wade should be doing. Shooting daggers. Game over


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too much Haslem in this one.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis it will be nice when you contribute to the offense this season


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane has had more horrawful games the last two seasons than his entire previous career.

Spo needs to practice zone offense. Apparently our plan was just to pass the ball around the perimeter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Believe it or not I actually like Haslem. But as a backup. He has no business playing 25+ minutes in any game. He's too flawed a player to be given that much deference.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier had to hit that to give us a shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And yet another dagger by T-Mac.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

T-Mac. All over.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** off Tmac. U kiddin me?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Zone defense is this year's record in games decided by 5 points or less


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At least we made it to this weeks #1 spot on Stein's Power Rankings. Goodbye.

ATL may be 3-1 with the "best defense," but their 3 wins were against two of the league's worst (NJ, WAS)

Bad home loss.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> **** off Tmac. U kiddin me?


I called Teague and McGrady killing us. Predictable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Atlanta now 9-16 from 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Windhorst brings up a good point. Have we seen LeBron or Wade in the post?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Atlanta now 9-16 from 3.


Dwyane now 4-16 after taking his first 3 of the year. Making Kobe look efficient with that shit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Very dissapointing loss really.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both the Bulls and Heat play the Hawks twice this week. Both times, the Bulls catch the Hawks the night after they play us. 

We play the Hawks twice this week on the 2nd night of a back to back, while the Hawks will have off days both times before they play us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Atleast Battier found his stroke


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron for POTG, I guess


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Pathetic offense against the zone kills us again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Both the Bulls and Heat play the Hawks twice this week. Both times, the Bulls catch the Hawks the night after they play us.
> 
> We play the Hawks twice this week on the 2nd night of a back to back, while the Hawks will have off days both times before they play us.


Against my better judgement I read some comments on the ESPN Power Rankings from today. Bulls fans were calling the Heat's schedule a cakewalk, saying the league wants us to win. The Bulls schedule is easier up, down, left, right, back, forth, inside, and out. Its a joke. I dont like conspiracy theories, but if theyre legit, its pretty clear what the league's intention is. The story of the single player taking down the 3-headed monster is way better for the league, especially because Rose has a longer shelf-life at this point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Windhorst brings up a good point. Have we seen LeBron or Wade in the post?


Wade is understandable because JJ is a good defender and 3 or 4 inches taller. Dont understand why no Lebron down there.

The zone just threw us out of rhythm all night. 

It wont be brought up because all we'll hear about is ZONE ZONE ZONE, but our D from last season is nowhere to be found.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So yeah, Bulls will beat ATL handily twice, we'll struggle with them again, everyone will crown them. Thank god the title isn't awarded by the regular season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade is understandable because JJ is a good defender and 3 or 4 inches taller. Dont understand why no Lebron down there.
> 
> The zone just threw us out of rhythm all night.
> 
> It wont be brought up because all we'll hear about is ZONE ZONE ZONE, but our D from last season is nowhere to be found.


Nope. I can live with the open 3s we give up if we're protecting the rim. None of that tonight, tons of easy looks downlow. 

Hopefully there will be a brightside to this loss and Spo can finally re-evaluate the big rotation. Taking out Howard was a nice step, but a true C is needed. Are Pitt's feet quick enough?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Might be time to test Curry out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still think the most shocking thing about this one was that the Willie Green, Jannero Pargo, T-Mac, Radmonovic, Zaza lineup to start the 4th, got off to a 9-1 start to the quarter against a lineup with Wade and Bosh in it.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wharf the **** is our problem against the zone!? We look like the Washington Wizards out there. Both on D and on O. Horrible game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

RicBucher Ric Bucher
Suggest the Heat have "fans" (much less "faithful" ones) and the response is equally strong. I think I just started a nationwide PTI.
8 minutes ago 

RicBucher Ric Bucher
Few fan bases are more entertaining than the Heat faithful. Mention their team might have a flaw and they go apoplectic. It is so precious.
17 minutes ago 


Oh how I hate that Ric DOUCHER...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whatever. Literally no one respects him. He says the most ridiculous shit, whether about the Heat or not.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

He doesn't even make sense half the time


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Especially when you consider he begins by criticizing the fanbase for being too defensive, then goes on to imply there is no fanbase, or not a passionate one. Which is it dipstick?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys are defensive. How is he wrong?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jannero Pargo and Jeff Teague schooled us.

We're paying Chalmers $4 million a year.

:2worf:

:lol:

:rotf:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here's a Q - why didnt Spo use Norris in that 4th quarter crunch lineup? He dropped 14 on the Celtics zone like a week ago, and scored 9pts in the 2nd quarter when they went zone.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Fantastically relevant question.

Let Smithian educate.

Unwritten rule in the NBA; If you give a player a big contract then hype him up to the media, you have to play him at crunch time.


----------

